# Callas - La Vestale 1954 La Scala Memories issue



## Lycia (May 4, 2015)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone here owns this issue of Callas' 1954 La Vestale:

http://www.lascalashop.it/cd.asp?idp=8457

I've read differing opinions of the quality of this issue, some say it's no better than previous issues, others say it is a distinct improvement. it's a bit expensive to just take a leap of faith on! I also haven't found any sound samples online to listen to yet. I love Spontini's style and would love to a have a listenable version of this recording, I currently own the Melodram issue on CD and G.O.P. on LP and both are pretty terrible.

Any opinions on this set would be greatly appreciated! 

Many thanks,

Lycia


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Lycia said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone here owns this issue of Callas' 1954 La Vestale:
> 
> http://www.lascalashop.it/cd.asp?idp=8457
> 
> ...


Hi Lycia,
I just ordered this from Amazon.com. Once I've received it and made some comparisons, I will let you know whether I notice any improvement in sound.


----------



## Lycia (May 4, 2015)

Thanks MAS,

I've been reading that the reason this recording has such bad sound issues is due to one of the two microphones used in the recording. There was a microphone covering the pit which recorded the orchestra fine, but the pick up of the voices was recessed. There was also a microphone covering the singers, which had an electrical short in it on the night, which resulted in the singers being poorly recorded with lots of overloading at loud passages and high notes. Maybe they've discovered separate transcriptions for the microphones and been able to do something solely with the pit recording, if indeed it is better. We shall see!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Lycia,
Bad news, I'm afraid. I can't hear any improvement in the sound in this new remaster.







The difference, as I hear it, is an increase in the treble, that makes the recording sound a little *very little* clearer. But you get increased noise with it. All of that horrendous radio noise that blankets this awful recording. The Opera d'oro set sounds a bit smoother, but, as a whole, it is not a recording I want to hear again. The orchestral sound is primitive in both issues. So, if you must have the Callas/Corelli _Vestale_, get the cheaper Opera d'oro. The book is nice, but is not worth the extra expense.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Lycia,
I forgot to add: as you already have two different issues of this performance, I imagine you won't want another one!


----------



## Lycia (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Mas. That's really a shame. I guess that as this is an official, La Scala badged product, this is as good as it's going to get and the information about the faulty microphone is correct. What a terrible miss this is then. Callas was so well suited to Spontini's music and all we really have of it are the three arias EMI saw fit to record. Ah if only they had made at least extended highlights or a complete recording!


----------

